# hp pavillion g series won't start!



## clueless06 (Jun 10, 2011)

i just got my laptop a week ago and i was using it the day after i got it and it died, i'm assuming it was just the battery because it was getting very low. i've been charging since then and i won't start. i've tried the whole take out the battery hold for 30 seconds but nothing happens. when i try to turn it on what i think is the ac adapter light blinks but the power button on he other side does not. can you help me?????


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi clueless06,

Since you only got the laptop a week ago, you might want to return it for an exchange. But before that, what is the model number of your HP laptop? I am assuming you tried this already but just in case you haven't, try turning on the HP laptop with only the AC adapter plugged in. Leave the battery out. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## clueless06 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes, it doesn't work. the model number is 584037-001 is that the right one?


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Clueless06,
DBCooper suggestion is right on. I suggest you contact point of purchase to see if you qualify for possible return, if not , then please contact HP as soon as possible so that HP can honor HP warranty guidelines... 
SoMeAM/Cheron


----------

